# Were u ever so exited about the arrival of a cd in future, u pre-order it, i did ...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

From Brabant Ensemble Jacob Obrect i was one of the first to listen to it, thann yesterday i see *Brabant Ensemble *are releasing an* Antoine de Févin *album november 2, i pre order it of course .

In non Classical im sutch a fan of Godflesh i had to have it when it came out the very first day i download the thing, yah know, what about you guys, im pretty anxious to listen to this Antoine de Févis on Brabant ensemble lead by smart Stephen Rice, the sleeve look pretty too , perhaps i will order it in cd too when it's available.

Im sutch a big fan of Ensemble Brabant , and Hyperion is always hyper, i will receiived Jean Guyot cd i had it in mp3 legit dowload but was so impressed i nneeded the cd.

And that it , farewell, regars & greetings, from deprofunddis to the reader , the passionated , the dreamers, firends, follower, friendly wanderers, take care.

:tiphat:


----------

